# Mould in Millipede tank



## tumptyteapot (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got 6 baby giant african millipedes in a fish tank with 6 inches of rotting bark, oak leaves, soil and a couple of plants. It's heated on one side at night when it's cold but the thermostat cuts out at 22 degrees because I'm worried about baking them. There is a small bowl with water and pebbles in it to keep the moisture levels up on the heat mat side.
The top of the tank is a bit of perspex with holes drilled into it.

I put some oak leaves on top of the soil/bark mixture thinking they would rot down but not expecting white cobwebby mould to appear on them.

Does it all need more ventilation? Is the mould ok?
Any ideas appreciated, I am new to this.


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like its too wet for the amount of ventilation. I use the bug boxes for my millipedes (except for the giant trains) and they have very small ventilation holes which means that i only mist once per week. This seems to keep humidity just right. Also dont leave food in there to long although most millis like their food a bit rotten i normally remove it after 2 days. If you are finding the water bowl is making it to humid then replace it for a smaller bowl with bug gel in for them to drink this is still not really necessary as they get most of their water from the food. 

Only time i have had any mould in my tanks are when i put the odd cat biscuit in there, again i just remove it. Any mould on the substrate i mix back in to soil doesnt really seem to cause any harm and never comes back. What species do you have just out of interest?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

sounds like you need more ventilation, and some woodlice would help too.


----------



## tumptyteapot (Jul 31, 2012)

Woodlice? That's easy  They are Archispirostreptus Gigas but I don't see much of them as they have hidden themselves away. I'll take the water pot away and open the roof a little, thanks for the help and reassurance.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

When ever I have had mould buildup in vivs, it has been ventelation issues. Saying that I never used a heat mat with my millis, unless really really cold in winter.


----------



## tumptyteapot (Jul 31, 2012)

I live in a viciously cold drafty house


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

tumptyteapot said:


> I live in a viciously cold drafty house


Thats fine  : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Simple add some woodlice/springtails and improve ventilation. 

I keep all my millipede colonies in 9litre RUBS with some holes and never suffer mould. 

Jay


----------

